# Crs sss available!!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello everyone!!

Frank's aquarium has a new batch of Crystal Red Shrimp SSS grades available now!!

I know the pictures are not great!!

I promise to get some better and new pictures up ASAP!!

Thank you all!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

How much is frank selling them for?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*franks prices*

$38.00 each. come in and get a deal from frank!!


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

How often does Frank get them in? My tank won't be ready for another few weeks.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Update!*

hello

frank actually marked them for 35$ each

when they are close to being sold out, he will get another batch in for sure

how long is a few weeks?


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

$35 for a shrimp??

dam you guys really go nuts for those little buggers.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*new sss+*



chriscro said:


> $35 for a shrimp??
> 
> dam you guys really go nuts for those little buggers.


the new sss+ are going for 50 bucks a piece


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

chriscro said:


> $35 for a shrimp??
> 
> dam you guys really go nuts for those little buggers.


and I thought $10 for a clown loach was expensive when I started the hobby


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

chriscro said:


> $35 for a shrimp??
> 
> dam you guys really go nuts for those little buggers.





ThaChingster said:


> and I thought $10 for a clown loach was expensive when I started the hobby




$35 can make it back in an hour or less
$35 for a SSS grade that looks like SSS+ shrimp is a steal!
(too bad they were sold out)


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> and I thought $10 for a clown loach was expensive when I started the hobby


10 bucks for a clown loach is cheap!


----------



## TheBigKahuna (Apr 29, 2010)

Pictures of the SSS+ would be nice! Are these Flower or Crowns?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

LOL! When wine red and king kong crs/cbs shrimps were first introduced in Japan 4 years ago, they were fetching a price of $1000+ U.S. *EACH*! Yes, you read that correctly, for 1 shrimp!



ThaChingster said:


> and I thought $10 for a clown loach was expensive when I started the hobby


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*pictures*

you asked for it, u got it!


----------



## TheBigKahuna (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr Bako, I would like to visit your store, see what else you have available, where are you located? If I could trouble you for more information like are these Mosura's bred by you, or are they being imported from Asia? What is the background on them, are they from well known lines like FU or EBI ten?


thank you in advance


----------

